# Saturday Limits!



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

We had a slight East wind to start the morning out. Trout bite was a little slow at first but once the wind turned out of the South it was on. Buster, Ashton and Mike had them coming in the boat quick. They finished the trip with limits along with a red and a sandy. We used both light and dark Down South lures.

Im open next Tues, Wed and Thurs. Fishings been good, give me a call to book a trip!

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

